
Broken Time: “Nardis” and the Curious History of a Jazz Obsession - ArtWomb
https://believermag.com/broken-time/
======
mtooth
I first heard Nardis around a decade ago and ever since it has always been one
of my favorite Jazz pieces (if not #1). It was also my introduction to Bill
Evans. When researching him I was surprised to learn Nardis was composed by
Miles Davis but that there was never a recording from Miles himself.

However, until I read this article I never knew there was such a following
around Nardis nor was I aware that Bill Evans had such an obsession with the
song. There's something quite satisfying when you discover good music
independently and only then slowly discover the existing culture around it.

------
matchagaucho
Incredible writing by the Author, Steve Silberman.

Evans was such a tragic figure. It's hard to reconcile his lifestyle with the
beauty of his piano playing.

I'm going through a similar obsession phase with the earworm "Blue in Green";
another Miles / Evans collaboration.

Evans was both a student and master of a framework that simultaneously
combined chromatic melodies, complex rhythms, and non-standard chord
progressions... a formula that ultimately haunted him to the grave.

~~~
braythwayt
I've been listening to Evans for nearly forty years now. I know how important
Nardis was to him, but "Blue in Green" has always bypassed my intellect and
spoken directly to my soul.

------
braythwayt
One of the great treasures is this performance in the home of Ilkka Kuusisto',
a Finnish composer. This is his post-LaFaro trio, with Eddie Gomez on bass.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0AcvMBPuZI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0AcvMBPuZI)

------
maroonblazer
Bill Evans' music doesn't get the attention it deserves, so I really
appreciated this article. Even better would be having it appear in a more
mainstream publication.

And as Evans' recordings go, I think his Shelly's Manne Hole performance is
sheer genius.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzTLbjjph4o&list=PL0q2VleZJV...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzTLbjjph4o&list=PL0q2VleZJVEkZQ83uqLZd6863_kIy2-bQ)

~~~
_hexley_
Hadn't heard this particular recording before. Wow. Alice In Wonderland take 2
happens to be my favorite of his I think. It's from the legendary trio days.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgwPvFeBRIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgwPvFeBRIw)

------
moab
Really excellent article, thanks for sharing it on HN. The Ralph Towner
recording from Solo Concert that the article mentions is also brilliant:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e66mkcPsXVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e66mkcPsXVo)

------
slx26
Write a comment for this, delete it, go back to music... which is the closest
you get to communicate with appropriate weight. You can never explain what you
really want, but at least you can express how strongly you feel about whatever
it is you are feeling. And expressions so powerful as Nardis can easily become
life changing.

------
frabcus
This seems a good place to ask...

How do I get into jazz?

I can listen to it and find it pleasant. But I'm missing something - I'm not
spotting the patterns. It all sounds the same and empty.

What is a good route in?

In contrast I get and like any pop/rock, if I dance I like anything ravey.

I'm into the swirling moods of Ludovico Einaudi, and the harsh to accept
beautiful patterns of Philip Glass.

I struggle with Classical as much as jazz, but I don't care that I do.

I feel like I need some kind of course - tests what I get, and helps me find
the next thing which is more complex (not just a bland repetition of) what I
like now, but still on the edge of accessibility to me.

~~~
crispinb
I'd be curious to know why you want to "get into" jazz. The world is brim-full
of music, so you don't need to listen to something you find 'the same and
empty'.

Anyway, that aside, I'll make 2 suggestions:

\- the real magic of jazz is in its live performance. There really is nothing
like it. If you have live jazz going on where you live, go and listen. If any
of what you hear appeals, well that gives you a starting point for finding
recordings.

\- for recorded music, start with crossover or fusion jazz that shares a
musical border with stuff you already like. Perhaps Keith Jarrett's Koln
Concert might be worth a try (solo piano with lots of ostinato passages - not
'like' Glass, but perhaps appealing to some of the same impulses). Jazz isn't
the hermetically sealed thing it used to be, and you'll find it merges off in
all directions.

------
crispinb
Marvellous article. Bill Evans' playing is one of the great consolations of
life. For anyone who likes guitar, I also highly recommend Ralph Towner's
lovely Nardis interpretation on his great album 'Solo Concert'

~~~
mendelsd
Since you mention Bill Evans and guitar, I must recommend Antoine Boyer's
video recording of "We will meet again":
[https://youtu.be/iSkZVfFZmmA](https://youtu.be/iSkZVfFZmmA)

~~~
crispinb
Thanks, hadn't come across him. Great player if a bit chilly/controlled from
that one example - but then again detractors have said that of Bill Evans. And
solo videoing isn't the most natural milieu for music.

------
b1daly
Musician Ben Sidran’s (mentioned in the article) record label is named Nardis.
As I am not a jazzer, I had always assumed it was just his name spelled
backwards. Learn something everyday.

------
kapauldo
Here's the song with a fairly long interview preceding it . I'm not a huge fan
of the sub genre but it's clear talent and skill

[https://youtu.be/ObN55DQmFZI](https://youtu.be/ObN55DQmFZI)

